# Sx350 Box Mod



## Josh M (7/6/14)

So my intention when ordering the sx350 chip was to go all out and get a box CNC'd out of billet aluminium... However, when I got it, I might have been to impatient for that. So went to the local hobby shop and bought some 2mm Birch Plywood, and a momentary switch, couldn't find a M7 x 0.5 tap, so just used an old ego adapter that was lying around, and made this:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## ET (7/6/14)

awesome stuff dude


----------



## Xhale (7/6/14)

I like that weathered look, and appreciate the old hi-fi in the background pics too.
If I managed to make a box like that from nothing, I would be pretty proud too! good job.


----------



## Josh M (7/6/14)

Thanks man! I never mentioned the time it took, I was building from about 7Pm to 4am. It was a mission to make everything fit inside and still keep good insulation, yet still keeping it smaller then the Hana Modz v3. I also had to pull out an old laptop from the attic to do the 35W upgrade as all the PC's in the house are running Windows 8.1 and the drivers only work on Vista and Windows 7 (I tried everything to get it to work, ran as administrator, ran in compatibility mode, downloaded previous versions of Visual C++, NOTHING worked).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh M (7/6/14)

Lol, I did the Burred finish with my soldering iron...

Ps, The radio you see is actually the amp for my turn table, which is currently playing Dark Side of the Moon, by Pink Floyd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

I just love the rustic look and thanks for the reminder; haven't listen to my Pink Floyd collection for decades1


----------



## RIEFY (7/6/14)

that looks aweaome dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/14)

That is simply stunning! I wish I was handy like that! I'm always so impressed when people build stuff like that! It's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Josh M (7/6/14)

Its not even the final product, I plan on ordering some 510 connectors from FatDaddyVapes, and using Slightly thicker Birch Plywood (2mm is fine, sturdy, but I'll be more comfortable with 3mm). I also want to try make it a bit smaller (if possible). And trying to find some of those small steel dome buttons as used on the Hana, looks like I'll have to import them with the 510 connectors.


----------



## Josh M (7/6/14)

Would have been nice to have tried a RDA on it, but once again there were postage issues...


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

Josh M said:


> Its not even the final product, I plan on ordering some 510 connectors from FatDaddyVapes, and using Slightly thicker Birch Plywood (2mm is fine, sturdy, but I'll be more comfortable with 3mm). I also want to try make it a bit smaller (if possible). And trying to find some of those small steel dome buttons as used on the Hana, looks like I'll have to import them with the 510 connectors.



Those buttons are locally available at: http://za.rs-online.com/web/ search part no: 102-383

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (7/6/14)

very nicely done , very very impressive .

well done


----------



## Josh M (7/6/14)

johan said:


> Those buttons are locally available at: http://za.rs-online.com/web/ search part no: 102-383



DARN'T!!! I could swear I browsed the rs-online site for an hour looking at components, and never found this...
then again, I would have had to order them prior to receiving the chip, cause I would not have been able to wait until Monday to build it


----------



## crack2483 (7/6/14)

Well done mate, busy with a mech mod project but the chips on sale are making me itch! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (7/6/14)

good job  i like it


----------



## Andre (7/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Well done mate, busy with a mech mod project but the chips on sale are making me itch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Just do it!!


----------



## crack2483 (7/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Just do it!!


 it'll get there, it'll get there


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/14)

This is pretty cool.... nice work @Josh M


----------



## soonkia (8/6/14)

Mighty fine work. Currently wishing I went the wood route - aluminium is a real ***** to work. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/6/14)

Impressive work @Josh M !
Well done


----------



## ShaneW (8/6/14)

Wow, nicely done!
Would you mind taking her clothes off so we can see inside, please?


----------



## Josh M (8/6/14)

I would love to send a photo of its gizzards, I regret not taking photos while I was building it, but the wires are soldered directly on to the battery contacts, and since this is just a prototype, I decided to just glue the back panel on... in about 2 weeks or so when I receive new 510 connector from the UK, I will take photos of this one with the back panel removed, along with photos of the new one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

It looks absolutely awesome! Well done!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh M (12/6/14)

Thanks a lot Chef Guest, its just the prototype though. Still want to either make my own 510 connector or get one of the FatDaddyVapes connectors.


----------



## Josh M (12/6/14)

the next one will be made with 3mm Birch instead of 2mm, and i think i will have the wood laser cut.


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Now you'll need to explain to me how you intend to MAKE a 510 connector?!?!?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Bought me a router the other day. Was only 400 brand new. Planning on doing a bit of carving when I have a free weekend and an appropriately epic piece of wood.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Will obviously practice on some crappy pine first.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh M (12/6/14)

I will have to draw it out on AutoCAD, and send the drawings off to a machine shop. will be something like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Good sir... my missus dad is an engineer of legend. He could make that with his eyes closed. For free. May I suggest a collaborative effort? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (12/6/14)

I'll take at least one

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Just need the drawings. If I knew how to use CAD I'd have him making mech mods for me!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

@Josh M
Yes? No?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (12/6/14)

also @Silver is a cad fiend of note


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

Another CAD buff on this forum is @TylerD


----------



## Josh M (12/6/14)

sounds great! I'm up to my neck in varsity work right now, but let me work on it for a while, and I should be able to produce something in the next 2 weeks, unless @Silver or @TylerD would be able to do something. I would like to make one basically identical to the FatDaddyVapes one (as above).


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Hmmm. I like the fatdaddy. But we have an opportunity to make something really unique. I think we should use it. Will start a new thread after the meet so we can get the ball rolling.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/6/14)

denizenx said:


> also @Silver is a cad fiend of note



Hmmm.... Not me @denizenx , never used CAD before but I like looking at good drawings... He he


----------



## Gizmo (13/6/14)

I also thought you guys would like to know SX350, the 2nd generation upgrade software 40W will be released at the end of June.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (13/6/14)

Thanks @Gizmo. Actually waiting for that update before I start building. Gonna do all of my chips onetime. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (13/6/14)

Silver said:


> Hmmm.... Not me @denizenx , never used CAD before but I like looking at good drawings... He he


yeah sorry was confusing you with tylerd


----------

